# Cervelo needs a thread.



## smartyiak

I cannot believe that Cervelo does not have its own thread in mfg forums! That's ridiculous!


----------



## boroef

i concur! cervelo is huge!


----------



## flying

Yup I agree 
Here is mine....Just under 15lbs with clinchers on


----------



## mr meow meow

*I agree*

Personally, I won't consider purchasing a particular brand of bicycle unless it has it's own forum on RBR!  


Cervelo does need a stand alone..


----------



## Guest

*Yes!*

Please create a forum for Cervelo! If they are good enough for CSC, they should have a forum on RBR!!!!!

JJ


----------



## spinacci

Hmmm...still no Cervelo forum? What's up with that? Fabian Cancellara just won Paris Roubaix and still no Cervelo forum?


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

*Hear - Hear*



spinacci said:


> Hmmm...still no Cervelo forum? What's up with that? Fabian Cancellara just won Paris Roubaix and still no Cervelo forum?


Now we just need that Cervelo forum please.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

*Cervelo strikes again!*



spinacci said:


> Hmmm...still no Cervelo forum? What's up with that? Fabian Cancellara just won Paris Roubaix and still no Cervelo forum?


Frank Schleck races to victory in the Amstel Gold Race on a Cervelo.

Sadly though there is still no Cervelo forum.


----------



## spinacci

what's kinda funny too is that cyclingnews.com didn't even take pictures or look at the R3 that Fabian rode for PR. they did every other bike except the winner's bike. hmmm...


----------



## flying

Well it does not matter to me so much anymore as i just switched from my R2.5 to this 
But good luck on the Cervelo Forum


----------



## jbrumm

flying said:


> Well it does not matter to me so much anymore as i just switched from my R2.5 to this
> But good luck on the Cervelo Forum


How do you like the ride of the look? It seems like a very similar frame to the R2.5.


----------



## flying

jbrumm said:


> How do you like the ride of the look? It seems like a very similar frame to the R2.5.


I like it quite a bit better. Also the overall quality of the bike is way ahead of the R2.5. Little things like the stand offs for the cables along side the headtube. Then bigger things like replaceable bearing races inside the headtube & a one piece BB shell sleeve. Also the fit & finish is so much better it is no contest.

I should have stuck with Look from the start. I had a 386i before. Then went to a R2.5.


----------



## Guest

*Voigt with AWSOME TDF stage win - Still no Cervelo forum*

Are the mods with us? For Cervelo not to have a dedicated forum with their sales numbers, popularity and pro-status tells me that someone must be sleeping at the switch. Fire-up the web administration page and add a Cervelo forum! If not, provide me with the admin ID and password and I will do this for you......

JJ


----------



## HBPUNK

Cervelo Steel


----------



## Meatball

HBPUNK said:


> Cervelo Steel



 :thumbsup:


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

HBPUNK said:


> Cervelo Steel


BEE - YOU -TEE - FULL

Does it ride as sweet as it looks?


----------



## MasChingon

Steel is real. The Prodigy lives!!
Why would someone come on a Cervelo thread and post a Look bike. Sounds like an ass whippin' to me.


----------



## bman33

Soloist Carbon here. One more for a Cervelo forum!!!


----------



## Paris_Metro

*My Rolling Thunder*

:thumbsup: 

Count me in with a vote. 

Specialized and Giant have there own forum and they're not even real bikes. What is next, Redline?


----------



## Cycle_Spice

My Cervelo


----------



## HBPUNK

The Prodigy is my best friends machine.

How does it ride? It's much to small for me to ride but my friend has a 2006 Time and 2006 Look 585 Team and he spends most his days on the Steel Cervelo Prodigy. I guess spending $5,000+ on a bike doesnt mean its going to be the favorite

When I see one in a 58cm, I'll jump on it


----------



## Cycle_Spice

Mine is a 58


----------



## fea

*Will there ever be?? A Cervelo Thread??*

Here my newly built


----------



## tyjacks

*Special Edition RED Cervelo Soloist*

Anybody have pics of the special edition RED Cervelo Team Soloist? Preferribly the 59 - 61MM size?


----------



## Flatandfast

*My vote and a pic*

Here is my vote for a Cervelo thread and a pic of mine.


----------



## tyjacks

Flatandfast,
What size frame is this? Anybody here have a pic of a 59mm - 61mm size frame.?


----------



## Flatandfast

Mine is a 54 Try CompetitiveCyclist.com and go to their Cervelo photo gallery There are a few pics of the red Soloists there I think Also a wonderful pic of my bike!! heh heh


----------



## tyjacks

Flatandfast said:


> Mine is a 54 Try CompetitiveCyclist.com and go to their Cervelo photo gallery There are a few pics of the red Soloists there I think Also a wonderful pic of my bike!! heh heh


Thanks, for the info...


----------



## Retro Grouch

*Agreed!*



smartyiak said:


> I cannot believe that Cervelo does not have its own thread in mfg forums! That's ridiculous!


They should remove the Ibex forum and replace it with a Cervelo one. For crying out loud, nobody's posted on Ibex in 3 weeks and the last thread says "Happy Thanksgiving".


----------



## team_sheepshead

Another vote for a Cervelo forum.


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO

*Another Vote - With a Picture of mine!*

Another Vote - With a Picture of mine!


----------



## Zwane

tyjacks said:


> Flatandfast,
> What size frame is this? Anybody here have a pic of a 59mm - 61mm size frame.?


Here is my 61cm


----------



## tyjacks

Zwane,
Great looking Soloist, how do you like it? What are your measurments? I'm 74in tall, with a 37in inseam and 28in arms. The LBS found a 2006 Black and a Special Edition Red Solosit in 61cm size. Debating between these two or a BMC STL 01. Any pics of you on the bike?


----------



## Zwane

tyjacks said:


> Zwane,
> Great looking Soloist, how do you like it? What are your measurments? I'm 74in tall, with a 37in inseam and 28in arms. The LBS found a 2006 Black and a Special Edition Red Solosit in 61cm size. Debating between these two or a BMC STL 01. Any pics of you on the bike?


Hi tyjacks, thanks for the compliment. I'm 72in tall with a 37in inseam, i can't recall my arm length, but i have a 73in wingspan. Unfortunately i don't have any pictures of myself on it (which i really have been meaning to do for a while). In case you're interested, stem length is 100mm, saddle-bar drop is 130mm. BMC vs Soloist seems like a hard decision, my preference for aluminum made my decision easier. Good luck!


----------



## Zwane

Oh and i certainly love it, i personally find the ride comfortable even with 23mm tires. What i love particularly is how well it responds to pedal input, i also have a 62cm allez which i can flex during sprinting (FD rubbing) whilst the soloist gives back a feeling of full power transfer.


----------



## Cheers!

+1 for my vote for a Cervelo. Here is my 54 soloist team.


----------



## tete de la tour

here is my 56cm - R2.5


----------



## Cheers!

tete de la tour said:


> here is my 56cm - R2.5


Very nice. That isn't one that is affected by the recall is it?


----------



## tete de la tour

nope. I ran the numbers and I guess the only way I can put it is " it's clean". no recall with this one.


----------



## HBPUNK

If anyone knows where I can find a Cervelo Superprodigy (steel) 58cm in white or black, please let me know. PM or email me please [email protected]

One like these


----------



## tyjacks

Zwane,
Any updates or updated pics of you 61cm soloist?


----------



## Zwane

tyjacks said:


> Zwane,
> Any updates or updated pics of you 61cm soloist?


Hey tyjacks, all i've done during winter is change my bar tape =) I'm thinking of getting a set of Campy Zondas or perhaps Reynolds carbon clinchers. The wheels will be for the bling factor because i really don't notice a difference in climbing between the cheap/heavy Alex rims on my older road bike and some of the lighter wheelsets i've tested. If you're still trying to decide on a bike, here are some more pictures, the pictures with black bar tape are from when i first got it, so you can get an idea of how the bike looks with different style bars. Another bike brand which looks good in larger frame sizes is Orbea, have you had a look at any?


----------



## Cheers!

wow you have the seat high up


----------



## tyjacks

Zwane,
Thanks for the pics and update, no I haven't decided on a bike yet. I'm still trying to decide between the Soloist and a BMC SLT 01. Both are great bikes, although one of the local bike shops just got in a Cannondale Systemsix, and man is it gorgeous. $$$$


----------



## tete de la tour

C'dale?

:hand:


----------



## Tweaker

Another vote for a forum.

I'm in the market for a road bike and am seriously considering a Cervelo Soloist Team Ultegra.


----------



## tete de la tour

i think fo rthe money the team soloist i a great bike. I can't think of a better bike.


----------



## Zwane

Cheers! said:


> wow you have the seat high up


 6'0" with a 37.7" inseam. It's a very aero position, but i'm still young so i'll enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## HBPUNK

My new one

58cm...Dura Ace/Mavic ES/FSA


----------



## levels1069

just thought i'd let everyone know i am joining the cervelo ranks soon  

bought my 06' Soloist Team yesterday, it will be delivered and assembled this weekend! pictures will come shortly after

quick question however, does anyone know where to find the soloist carbon seatpost? i've been looking for one with no luck. Preferably the non-swivel seatpost that comes on the SLC. 

how does this build sound, its a stock cervelo build with these changes:
mavic cosmic carbone (1750g) OR Niobium 30s with tune hubs (<1400g) i havent decided.
ritchey WCS classic bars
cervelo carbon seatpost
speedplay zero pedals

i'm thinking the weight will be around 17.5 with those new parts, or is that estimate entirely too generous?


----------



## HBPUNK

Carbon seat post will make no difference in the ride


----------



## Cheers!

I tried to buy a one position one as well. I emailed cervelo about it. Here is the response.

Question:
Dear Cervelo, Do you offer a seat post that can not be flipped? I would like to upgrade my aluminum aero seat post to a carbon one. But I find that my aluminum one's bolt keep on getting loose and the head gets free. I seem to recall that you use to offer an un-adjustable one? Also, I have a 54cm Soloist and would like to know if I have a small, medium, or large seat post. Thanks, Jason

Answer:
Hello Jason



Thank you for your continuing support of Cervelo. Our one-position seatpost for the Soloist is not available as an aftermarket purchase at this time. We have manufactured only enough to match up with our Soloist Carbon frames.
We do offer the two-position seat post in carbon. With the new post you will not longer have slippage issues. Medium is the appropriate size for the 54 Soloist.
Feel free to contact me with any further questions.


----------



## HBPUNK

rather then be a nightmare to Cervelo, why not "upgrade" on ebay, it would be cheaper anyway

You'd be more likely to have more problems with a Carbon post, theyre the ones that slip, not aluminum


----------



## 2oldnslow

absolutely agree letsd have a Cervelo forum


----------



## ibexbikes

Retro Grouch said:


> They should remove the Ibex forum and replace it with a Cervelo one. For crying out loud, nobody's posted on Ibex in 3 weeks and the last thread says "Happy Thanksgiving".


The IBEX Forum here is only a few months old. It was initiated because of the proven success of our forum on RBR's sister site, MTBR.com. It may take a while to get some traction on RBR (no pun intended), but in the long run I think it will validate itself. I don't think it's fair to judge it based on winter postings. Anyway, in no way does this effect whether Cervelo gets a separate forum, and I'm not knocking that idea. It just does not require one manufacturer's forum be dropped to make room for another.

Regards,
Jack A.
IBEX Bicycles


----------



## levels1069

got the bike built today!!!!! 06 Soloist Team

its heavyyyyyy with all the stock stuff/old pedals...right around 19 pounds.

with my race wheels, new stem/bars, carbon post, look pedals...should be around 17, and very much unlike all the other soloist teams i've seen in appearance, can't wait to get pictures.

I CANNOT WAIT TO RIDE OUTSIDE NOW! hahaha, the geometry on the cervelo is so much different than the specialized i used to ride. Very long top tube and a short head tube allows me to run tons of Bar to Saddle drop. I think i'm gonna be in love

anyone else with a soloist team, what are you weighing in at?

andddd sorry for blabbering, but the carbon seatpost....can anyone get it cheaper than i found at excelsports ($150)? I might wait it out until i can find a soloist carbon non-swivel post because mine is a huge pain to adjust


-Dan


----------



## Cheers!

My 54 cm 06 soloist was 18.3 lbs all stock. 
It gained some weight though, I cut both tires out on my 1st ride. I put some conti gatorskins, Then I added a custom built chris king wheel set that weighed about 100g more than the eastons. Then I got another spare fulcrum R3 wheelset. 

So I think I'm at around 18.5 or 19 lbs or so. 

I too am looking for a non adjustable carbon seat post. But they are rare.


----------



## Cheers!

What I'm curious to know is can you run a wolf cervelo Time Trial fork on a soloist for regular road riding. What would be the pros and cons of this? Pro I see is more aero. Con is...? I don't know...


----------



## ping771

I have an 06 Soloist team, which I will post photos of later today. I had the lbs weigh it and it is 18.75lbs. Heavy I know. I then weighed it at home on my digital scale, and it weighs 18.25 lbs. But I have substantially modified it. I dunno what to think now. Btw I ride a 51cm, tiny. It doesn't matter--it's still beautiful.


----------



## levels1069

the Vittoria Diamante ProLite tires suckkkkkkkk, got two flats on my first ride of 30+ miles...they're supple, but not even practical to ride! ARGH.

anywho,my bike is currently modified with:
Deda 215 shallow drop bars / Ritchey WCS stem
specialized cages
red Look Keo sprints
American Classic 350 w/ Michelin Pro2Race tires and ultralight tubes

weighs 17.37 on my LBS scale, hopefully down to 17 with the carbon seatpost? we'll see.

i love the bike so far, absolutely love it


----------



## ping771

*My New 06 Cervelo Soloist Team!*

I recently bought a 2006 Cervelo Soloist Team. I bought it with the intention as being my training and crit bike (I don't want to crash my Giant TCR Advanced), but the Cervelo is so beautiful, I can't bear to crash it either! Do you all agree? I did not want an 07 since I see that it's no longer in the stealth flat black anodized paint, but a grey color. It looks similar, but it's not as nice. Also I see that the rims are Shimano in the 07, and not to my liking. I've done some substantial modifcations:

*Stock 2006 Cervelo Soloist Team* specifications
Frame: 51cm
Fork: Wolf CL
Seatpost: Cervélo aero Aluminum - 2-position
Shift/Brake Levers: Shimano Ultegra STI
Front Derailleur: Shimano Ultegra
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Ultegra
Cassette: Shimano Ultegra 11-23
Chain: Shimano Ultegra
Brake Calipers: Cervélo Mach 2
Crankset: FSA Gossamer MegaExo
Bottom Bracket: FSA Gossamer MegaExo
Headset: FSA (model?) 1 1/8"
Stem: 3TTT THE
Handlebars: 3TTT THE
Saddle Selle Italia: SLR XP
Wheels: Easton Vista
Tires: Vittoria Diamante Pro Lite

My modifcations:
Cassette: *Shimano Ultegra 12-27* (Good gearing for the hills in my area)
Brake Calipers: *Shimano Ultegra * (Cervelo calipers are subpar)
Crankset: *FSA K-Force MegaExo *170mm 
Bottom Bracket: *FSA K-Force MegaExo *
Stem: *Deda Newton* 90mm
Handlebar: *FSA Pro Compact Aluminum Bar*, 42cm (c-c), 125mm drop, 78mm reach, 260g (this bar is hard to come by, but I don't like ergo bend bars, and I love the shallow and short drop)
Saddle: *Selle Italia Max Flite Gel Flow* (very comfortable)
Pedals: *Look Keo Classic *
Computer: *Cateye Strada Cadence *(not pictured yet--they just came out on the market, and it is small, but has large numbers, and speed is read from rear wheel, which is great if you're on a trainer.
Cages: 2 *Tacx Tao *bottle cages (Silver)
Tape: *Profile Design *simulated cork (White)
Total weight: 18.2 lbs (with pedals, cages and computer

As I said before, this bike is meant for training and short flat crits, so weight is not a primary issue. I may upgrade wheels since the Vistas feel sluggish. The photos were taken in the dim hallway of my apt building. I will take better photos outside and post later. I have only 15miles on it, due to bad weather. I want to really get this bike on the road! Enjoy the photos!


----------



## levels1069

ping....two things:

did you ever have the gossamer cranks on there? how was the switch between the two cranks? thats something i've contemplated upgrading.

if that bike is for training only, think about ditching the Vittoria tires...just a heads up


----------



## ping771

I never used the Gossamer cranks. I switched them out b/c I was able to get a new K-Force from ebay for $270. Also b/c the Gossamers are considerably heavier. Some people say that the K-Force has had reliability issues (non-chainring side crank arm coming loose). I talked to my lbs and he said that the issues were with the SL-K. Time will only tell whether I've got issues from the K-Force. If you want to be supersafe, then I would suggest getting a new or like-new Dura Ace crankset--I've never heard any problems from it, and I have it on my Giant. Thanks for the headups on the Vittorias--I know they're prone to flats. Have you or anyone heard good things about the Continental Force/Attack combo front/rear tire package?


----------



## levels1069

here's a picture of my Soloist Team all finished...

i need to get some more detailed pictures, i've got a custom steerer topcap and other misc things that make the bike really special when you pay close attention to its details.

with the AC350's/michelins, cages, pedals, and computer it weighed 17.39 pounds yesterday....hopefully i can get it down to 17 flat sometime down the line (with a carbon seatpost and maybe DA cranks) 

i LOVE this bike, i've only had 200 outdoor miles on it so far so i'm going to wait a bit to do a long term report but so far its exceeded my expectations...first collegiate race is this saturday so i'll put her through her paces soon enough

modifications from stock build:
Deda 215 shallow drop bars
Ritchey WCS 110mm stem
Look Keo Sprint pedals
Specialized cages
custom topcap, bar ends, and misc bolts (thanks purelycustom.com)
American Classic Sprint 350s w/ 11-23 or 12-27 cassette
Michelin Pro2Race w. lightweight tubes - race
Shimano r550 w. michelin carbons - training
cateye astrale 8 computer


----------



## Cheers!

levels1069 said:


> here's a picture of my Soloist Team all finished...
> 
> i need to get some more detailed pictures, i've got a custom steerer topcap and other misc things that make the bike really special when you pay close attention to its details.
> 
> with the AC350's/michelins, cages, pedals, and computer it weighed 17.39 pounds yesterday....hopefully i can get it down to 17 flat sometime down the line (with a carbon seatpost and maybe DA cranks)
> 
> i LOVE this bike, i've only had 200 outdoor miles on it so far so i'm going to wait a bit to do a long term report but so far its exceeded my expectations...first collegiate race is this saturday so i'll put her through her paces soon enough
> 
> modifications from stock build:
> Deda 215 shallow drop bars
> Ritchey WCS 110mm stem
> Look Keo Sprint pedals
> Specialized cages
> custom topcap, bar ends, and misc bolts (thanks purelycustom.com)
> American Classic Sprint 350s w/ 11-23 or 12-27 cassette
> Michelin Pro2Race w. lightweight tubes - race
> Shimano r550 w. michelin carbons - training
> cateye astrale 8 computer


Is that a 54 cm size ?


----------



## levels1069

56cm...i'm 5'11" and end up being pretty stretched on the bike, which i like. The long top tube on the cervelo is fantastic. I've got the hoods set up on the Deda bars so that my back is almost flat when i'm on them, and then perfectly flat in the drops.


----------



## Cheers!

I'm 5,8"
I have a 54 cm frame, which I feel pretty stretched out on... it came with a 110mm stem, I had a 105mm stem and I swapped that one in. I still feel stretched. What size came stock on your bike? Maybe I'm just not use to a road bike, I only got it jsut before the season ended and put only about 100 kms on it. I come from xc mountain biking...


----------



## levels1069

haha yeah you've gotta get used to being more stretched out, especially on a Cervelo because they've got very long top tubes in proportion to the rest of the geometry.

mine came with a 110 stem as well

the biggest way to check to see how stretched out you really are is take pictures, i bet youre not as stretched out as you feel...do what i did, and take some yoga classes haha


----------



## gibson00

Cheers! said:


> I'm 5,8"
> I have a 54 cm frame, which I feel pretty stretched out on... it came with a 110mm stem, I had a 105mm stem and I swapped that one in. I still feel stretched. What size came stock on your bike? Maybe I'm just not use to a road bike, I only got it jsut before the season ended and put only about 100 kms on it. I come from xc mountain biking...


At 5'8 maybe you would have fit better on one size smaller? I'm 5'9.5, and I'm on a 54 with a 110 stem. But everyone is different...


----------



## heat010

*My Soloist Carbon is on order....*

It was such a tough decision between the R3 and the Soloist Carbon. Slightly lighter weight and a bit stiffer bottom bracket vs. a bit more solid feeling and aero design. I hope I made the right decision:

Here it goes. Hopefully my LBS can get all the components quickly

Soloist Carbon 48cm
FSA Energy "T" handlebar 42cm
FSA OS-115 stem 90 mm
SRAM Rival 11-26 cassette, 50-34 compact crank
SMP Strike Plus Saddle
Speedplay light action pedals (red of course)
Mavic Kysrium SL wheels
Continental 4000 tires
Arundel Sideloader cages
VDO 1.0 computer

Should be a great ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## levels1069

heat010 said:


> It was such a tough decision between the R3 and the Soloist Carbon. Slightly lighter weight and a bit stiffer bottom bracket vs. a bit more solid feeling and aero design. I hope I made the right decision:
> 
> Here it goes. Hopefully my LBS can get all the components quickly
> 
> Soloist Carbon 48cm
> FSA Energy "T" handlebar 42cm
> FSA OS-115 stem 90 mm
> SRAM Rival 11-26 cassette, 50-34 compact crank
> SMP Strike Plus Saddle
> Speedplay light action pedals (red of course)
> Mavic Kysrium SL wheels
> Continental 4000 tires
> Arundel Sideloader cages
> VDO 1.0 computer
> 
> Should be a great ride.:thumbsup:



definately think you made the right choice! black or red frame?

btw have you spent some time on the SMP saddle? its curious looking to say the least haha


----------



## heat010

*Oh the standard carbon*

Not the SLC-SL, the standard red frame looks so much sharper and CSC is still using that frame at least when I saw them riding at the Tour of California.

The SMP saddle I'm taking a flyer on, but the reviews are pretty good on it and I wanted a saddle for long ride comfort.

With all the components, I wanted to go a bit "out of the box" in terms of newer tech with the SRAM group and saddle. Just something different.

I did ride an Orbea with the Rival group and the shifting was so intuitive and crisp. That pretty much sold me on it.


----------



## ping771

heat010 said:


> It was such a tough decision between the R3 and the Soloist Carbon. Slightly lighter weight and a bit stiffer bottom bracket vs. a bit more solid feeling and aero design. I hope I made the right decision:
> 
> Here it goes. Hopefully my LBS can get all the components quickly
> 
> Soloist Carbon 48cm
> FSA Energy "T" handlebar 42cm
> FSA OS-115 stem 90 mm
> SRAM Rival 11-26 cassette, 50-34 compact crank
> SMP Strike Plus Saddle
> Speedplay light action pedals (red of course)
> Mavic Kysrium SL wheels
> Continental 4000 tires
> Arundel Sideloader cages
> VDO 1.0 computer
> 
> Should be a great ride.:thumbsup:


When you get the bike, it'd be great if you can post a photo of it! It sounds like a sweet ride. I ride a 51cm Soloist Team, I'm only 168cm tall with a 77.8cm inseam, and was considering getting the 48cm Soloist Team, but after a fitting, they said I would be fine on a 51cm. Also with a 48cm, the headtube is too short, as I need to have 20mm of spacers even on a 51cm. Also, I see you're getting Side loader cages. Good idea since it's impossible to remove a water bottle from above as the bottle gets jammed by the top tube. Even on a 51cm I can't use the huge 24 oz bottles. Cervelo needs to put the bosses on the seat tube further down, like Giant bikes. Anyways, I'm eager to see your ride.


----------



## ping771

levels1069 said:


> here's a picture of my Soloist Team all finished...
> 
> i need to get some more detailed pictures, i've got a custom steerer topcap and other misc things that make the bike really special when you pay close attention to its details.
> 
> with the AC350's/michelins, cages, pedals, and computer it weighed 17.39 pounds yesterday....hopefully i can get it down to 17 flat sometime down the line (with a carbon seatpost and maybe DA cranks)
> 
> i LOVE this bike, i've only had 200 outdoor miles on it so far so i'm going to wait a bit to do a long term report but so far its exceeded my expectations...first collegiate race is this saturday so i'll put her through her paces soon enough
> 
> modifications from stock build:
> Deda 215 shallow drop bars
> Ritchey WCS 110mm stem
> Look Keo Sprint pedals
> Specialized cages
> custom topcap, bar ends, and misc bolts (thanks purelycustom.com)
> American Classic Sprint 350s w/ 11-23 or 12-27 cassette
> Michelin Pro2Race w. lightweight tubes - race
> Shimano r550 w. michelin carbons - training
> cateye astrale 8 computer


Nice setup. Good luck on the races this weekend. Let us know how your did? What Cat are you and how long have you been racing?


----------



## ping771

Cheers! said:


> I'm 5,8"
> I have a 54 cm frame, which I feel pretty stretched out on... it came with a 110mm stem, I had a 105mm stem and I swapped that one in. I still feel stretched. What size came stock on your bike? Maybe I'm just not use to a road bike, I only got it jsut before the season ended and put only about 100 kms on it. I come from xc mountain biking...


I'm sure you know this, but height is not really a factor in choosing stem length. You have to consider trunk or torso length, forearm and overall arm lengths, and also riding style. I would consider going to a trustworthy lbs or a bikefitter and have them look at you in your current setup. A fitting may cost $100 or so, but (and I'm not referring to you) I don't understand it when people spend thousands of dollars on bikes, and then don't want to spend a few bills if necessary for a professional fitting. Instead riders set it up according to the naked eye or making it look like a pro bike set up with stem extra long and no spacers, and then say they're in pain. Of course they are. Racers have been conditioned for years and thousands of miles each year to ride a certain way, and even still they get hr long massages everyday. 

Btw, Levels is right, do some yoga, or yoga type stretches. It helps. If you want to get a more flat back positon on the bike, and be able to ride on the drops longer, 1) you need to be more flexible in the hamstring and hip flexor dept (most people just think they're lower back has to be stronger) and 2) stronger core muscles. Last month's Bicycling mag has a list of exercises to strengthen your core. See if you can get it. If you can't let me know, and I'll try to scan it and send it you or something.


----------



## heat010

*A fitting really pays off*

I paid $75 for my fitting and it pay off big time. They did a full body measurement, checked overall body flexibility and gave me all the specs I needed. With my 162cm height and 74 cm inseam, a bike with a 51cm top tube is my sweet zone and with my stem and bar length and crank distance measurements all factored in I can pretty much go with any manufacturer and find a bike with the right dimensions and not worry that the bike isn't dialed in.

Once it's all built up all it needs a tiny bit of fit fine tuning and I'm all set. Soloist here I come!!


----------



## Cheers!

*Zero Gravity Brakes Don't fit Cervelo Wolf forks?*

Did you know the zero gravity front brakes do not fit Cervelo's Wolf forks? See pictures below. There are two issues

1.) The Nut is too short to engage the threads of the centre bolt
2.) The Brake pads rub the fork arms. I reused the cervelo centre nut (heavy stainless steel bolt, which has the same size thread and pitch), but as you slowly tighten down you realize that the brake pads contact the fork arms before the nut even comes close to be torqued down. 

Has anyone had any experience installing zero gravity brakes onto a Cervelo Wolf fork? The instructions given in the packaging clearly says, "Do not use star nut, brakes are self centering." Great... now what. 

The fork is a 2006 Cervelo Wolf CL that came on my 2006 Cervelo Soloist Team
The brakes are OG-06 Stainless version. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Cheers!

hrm... looks like hte pics failed to attach... here they are.


----------



## levels1069

Cheers! said:


> Did you know the zero gravity front brakes do not fit Cervelo's Wolf forks? See pictures below. There are two issues
> 
> 1.) The Nut is too short to engage the threads of the centre bolt
> 2.) The Brake pads rub the fork arms. I reused the cervelo centre nut (heavy stainless steel bolt, which has the same size thread and pitch), but as you slowly tighten down you realize that the brake pads contact the fork arms before the nut even comes close to be torqued down.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience installing zero gravity brakes onto a Cervelo Wolf fork? The instructions given in the packaging clearly says, "Do not use star nut, brakes are self centering." Great... now what.
> 
> The fork is a 2006 Cervelo Wolf CL that came on my 2006 Cervelo Soloist Team
> The brakes are OG-06 Stainless version.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


can you possibly use a longer nut? any bike shop will have a super long brake nut, usually from a tri/tt bike with an deep aero fork. the pictures arent showing up so its hard to visualize.

btw here's a few pictures of the new bike at my opening collegiate race this weekend. These bikes look alot better when they are filthy, racing through bad conditions it was made for! blech to all you glamorous garage queen cervelos hahahaha.
...the bike performed beautifully (Mens D: 15th ITT, 7th Crit, 1st RR) saw lots of other Cervelo's all weekend too. (ignore my goofy presence in the picture)


----------



## Cheers!

The nut that comes with the bike is the longer one... But I paid quite a bit of money to save grams here, and re-using the old one made from stainless steel is a moot point compared to the aluminum one that is supplied by Zero Gravity.

The nut solves the problem. But it does not solve the second problem. The brake doesn't have enough clearance between the brake pads and the fork arms. The whole brake needs to be spaced out / shifted forward.


----------



## levels1069

ahhhh i see the problem now, i was picturing somehting different in my head....is there anyway to use a spacer between the brake arms and the skeleton? there has to be some small way to space that out.

this might be a question for the guys on the weightweenies forums, i'm sure someone over there has put ZG brakes on their soloist team....g'luck


----------



## Henry Porter

I had a co-worker tell me that a friend of his had his Cervelo Soloist Team crack it's downtube at 40 mph. Is this relatively common issue with Cervelo's or just a random thing?


----------



## levels1069

for the love of god i hope its not common! anytime a bike cracks apart like that its usually the result of extraneous factors however


....thats like saying that all fords break down, wait, thats true. bad example hahah


----------



## Henry Porter

Sorry, too long at work yesterday. What I meant was, have there ever been any issues with frame failures from Cervelo.


----------



## aldiyo

nice looking bike....how much does it weigh like that (race-ready) ?


----------



## levels1069

aldiyo said:


> nice looking bike....how much does it weigh like that (race-ready) ?


if you're asking me....17.3 pounds in race form (minus the number of course)

i had win #2 of the season on her today in another collegiate crit, and now i'm having alot of gossamer crankset issues...will post more on that tommorow


----------



## modernmod

*Here's mine*

2007 Soloist Team


----------



## Zwane

levels1069 said:


> i had win #2 of the season on her today in another collegiate crit, and now i'm having alot of gossamer crankset issues...will post more on that tommorow


Congrats on the win! Regarding the gossamer crankset... my non driveside arm came loose and had to be fixed with loctite. I'll probably switch it out for an ultegra crankset at some point.


----------



## imhockey

*prices??*

hey all...

i'm seriously looking to buy a bike in the next few weeks. can the people who recently bought cervelo bikes (especially the soloist, but others too) please post specs with the price they paid (and a general location, i'm near toronot, canada, so anyone in that area would be a huge help)? i know this might lead to people babbling about good or bad deals, so i might also ask that peole don't bother. it is about a new member, me, asking for some help and i suspect that by adding, "what, you paid how much?" will only lead to supressing peoples will to share... if those who bought don't wish to make it available in the forum but wouldn't mind sharing it with me personally, i'd really appreciate an email (imhockeyathotmaildotcom).

anyway,
thanks everyone...really hoping for some input/help...


----------



## Cheers!

2006 Solotist Team - All stock
1999 + Tax, bought on the saturday of the 2006 Thanksgiving weekend.
Place: Dukes Cycles on Queen Street
It was end of year closeout. 

From what I understand no dealer is allowed to budge from MSRP during the regular season sale.


----------



## modernmod

Read this thread for pricing, location, spec etc.:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=792263#poststop


----------



## tyjacks

Hey Zwane. . . . 
Any updates or recent pic's of your Soloist? Do you have any side view pics of the 61 size bike?


----------



## bl00zbr0ther17

if anyone can't decide whether to go with R3 or soloist carbon, just go to the tech (or engineering) section on the cervelo site that has a presentation that says that the aero-ness of the soloist carbon and the lightweight of the R3 _break even_ on alpe d'huez. if they break even on that climb, imagine what the soloist would do the R3 in crit, time trial, rr, anything really. unless there's really bad conditions; the R3 is a lot more tough and stable, stiffer too. 

I'm gettin an '07 Soloist Team. I'm gonna build it with red housing, a red slr saddle, red profile cages, maybe red pedals(look keo sprints), and my race wheels, easton tempest 2 carbon tubulars(maybe?) , will have red tires. oh yeah, red bar tape too, w/ some salsa red ti skewers. i will post pics of this soon-to-be gaudy as hell bike. or awesome, who knows


----------



## gibson00

The truth is that both are great bikes and you should buy the one that you think looks the best, that will make you feel like riding it. Neither the lightweight of the R3, nor the aeroness of the soloist, are gonna win you any races over each other. I've heard a few more complaints about the soloist, but they mostly relate to a slightly rougher ride and some noise from rattling cables inside the frame, not a big deal. I have an R3, and my buddy has a red Soloist carbon. They are both great.


----------



## levels1069

bl00zbr0ther17 said:


> if anyone can't decide whether to go with R3 or soloist carbon, just go to the tech (or engineering) section on the cervelo site that has a presentation that says that the aero-ness of the soloist carbon and the lightweight of the R3 _break even_ on alpe d'huez. if they break even on that climb, imagine what the soloist would do the R3 in crit, time trial, rr, anything really. unless there's really bad conditions; the R3 is a lot more tough and stable, stiffer too.



thats a very harsh comment to make considering you haven't ridden either of them, words and tech mean so much but the personality and feel of these two bikes is what really sets them apart. Me personally? I've ridden the R3 and the SLC, and fell in love with the SLC. It's not that the R3 was not an amazing bike (holy stiff batman), but the SLC just felt like a true extension of my arms and legs. Everyone is diffferent as the previous poster said, and unless you've ridden both of them (or even one of them) it's not fair to make those kind of comparisons.

post pictures of your Soloist Team when you get it built up, I'm anxious to see the Tempest tubulars look like. Why are you going with them over a Reynolds or a Zipp wheel? just curious...we're getting a great deal through our team with Neuvation, so I'm super excited to see the C50 tubulars on my bike. Can't say enough good things about John and Neuvation.


----------



## gibson00

Here is my 54cm R3:


----------



## bl00zbr0ther17

i have in fact ridden both of them, not to shove it in your face or anything. the shop that i work at sells cervelo. what i was trying to say was that, for straight up speed, the SLC was your best bet. but the R3 has some definite advantages over the SLC, too: comfort, stiffness!!, control, lightweight. you really could ride the R3 all day. but the SLC is just so freakin' fast, like a rocket. as far as the Easton wheels go.....take a look at tempest wheels on the easton website, then find some pictures of some pre dimpled ZIPP 404's. see any similarities? and, the employee discount is just ridiculously high, maybe is shouldn't tell you this, but i'm gonna get these wheels for under $600. seriously. but i'm not sure if i'll go with those.


----------



## AndrewTO

If anyone wouldn't mind - while I continue to DROOL! - can anyone tell me; how is Cervelo for advertised size and actual size? If they state a measurement are they "on it", or ..... ?

PATIA!


I gotta stop looking at this thread! :mad2:


----------



## levels1069

they are pretty spot on...do a quick search or some looking on cervelo.com

however, you should note that their top tube sizes are fairly long for their respective sizes. My 56cm soloist team has a 56.5cm TT length.

(btw...win #3 of the collegiate season on my cervelo today, it's definately about the bike no matter what lance says hah)


----------



## fzrdave

Howdy all. This is my first post here and I just wanted to say that I’m the newest 2007 58cm Cervelo Soloist Carbon owner out there. I’ve just parked her in the garage for the first time about an hour ago. I bought it at Pacific Bikes in San Francisco and they included a complete fitting for free with the build. I can’t wait to take her out this weekend. Pictures will be coming soon! 

_Modification from stock build:
Full Ultegra group including 175mm triple & Ultegra brakes
Mavic Ksyrium SL3 wheelset
FSA K-Wing handlebars
FSA OS-150 110 cm carbon faceplate stem
Garmin Edge 305 GPS + heart rate monitor computer
Zipp carbon bottle cages
Vredestein Fortezza Tires/Tubes
Fizik Arione Volcano Ltd Edition + Fizik Saddle Bag
Time RXS clipless red pedals
_


----------



## kervelo

Here is the Soloist Team I built during the winter.

Campy Centaur 2007 group, Campy Zonda wheels, FSA bar & stem, Selle Italia Flite Kit Carbonio saddle, Vittoria Rubino Pro wheels.


----------



## fzrdave

fzrdave said:


> Howdy all. This is my first post here and I just wanted to say that I’m the newest 2007 58cm Cervelo Soloist Carbon owner out there. I’ve just parked her in the garage for the first time about an hour ago. I bought it at Pacific Bikes in San Francisco and they included a complete fitting for free with the build. I can’t wait to take her out this weekend. Pictures will be coming soon!
> 
> _Modification from stock build:
> Full Ultegra group including 175mm triple & Ultegra brakes
> Mavic Ksyrium SL3 wheelset
> FSA K-Wing handlebars
> FSA OS-150 110 cm carbon faceplate stem
> Garmin Edge 305 GPS + heart rate monitor computer
> Zipp carbon bottle cages
> Vredestein Fortezza Tires/Tubes
> Fizik Arione Volcano Ltd Edition + Fizik Saddle Bag
> Time RXS clipless red pedals
> _


As promised, here's my new Cervelo Soloist Carbon. It's about 99% complete here. Pacific Bike has ordered the Zipp carbon bottle cages, but they haven't arrived yet, so I just put this mountain bike metal one on for right now. I also took it out for a small first ride this morning, and man is that bike fast. I was consistently carrying about an extra two to three miles per hour than my Trek 5200 (I still believe that's a pretty good bike too).


----------



## tyjacks

Hey HBPUNK and ZWANE.....

Do either of you have any additional pics of your 58cm and 61cm Soloist Team aluminum bikes, specifically from a sideview. Trying to get an idea of the amount of top tube slope and head tube length.


----------



## kervelo

My Soloist Team above has a 58 cm frame.


----------



## tyjacks

Kervelo,
What are you measurements/size. I'm 6'3" with a 36 inch inseam, debating on ordering a 58cm or 61cm frame.


----------



## kervelo

Tyjacks,

I am 180 cm tall (just under 6') and my inseam is approximately 90 cm (35-36 inches).

When deciding the frame size keep in mind that Cervelo has a little bit longer top tube than the other brands. Also the head tube is a bit taller. I had to decide between 56cm and 58 cm. The bigger "stack" size of the 58cm was the reason for my selection: the 56cm would have had too big saddle-to-bar drop for me. I had to compensate the long top tube by choosing a 100mm stem, but now my position is spot on.

When choosing the frame size I used the frame size calculator on the Competitive cyclist web site. I also discussed (via email) with their specialist, which was very useful.


----------



## smartyiak

*6'3"/35*



tyjacks said:


> Kervelo,
> What are you measurements/size. I'm 6'3" with a 36 inch inseam, debating on ordering a 58cm or 61cm frame.


Tyjacks,

I am 6' 3" with a 35" inseam and I went with the 61...I tried the 58 and it just seemed to0 small.


----------



## uzziefly

I think Cervelo really needs a thread of its own.

fzrdave, you're riding 2-3mph faster probably due to winds, the fact you were excited, the fact you could be stronger or a whole lot of other factors. It's not the bike as far as I can really say.

I'm one (and amongst many) who'd never say a bike or new equipment (wheels or whatever) made me 2-3mph faster. Unless the other bike I rode was a 30lbs old steel frame with 5 gears.

FWIW, nice bike though.

One thing I don't really like about cervelo are it's color options. Very limited. Also, I think Trek's Project One is really awesome when you compare with what other companies have. Just something I think about a fair bit.


----------



## gibson00

uzziefly said:


> fzrdave, you're riding 2-3mph faster probably due to winds, the fact you were excited, the fact you could be stronger or a whole lot of other factors. It's not the bike as far as I can really say.
> .


+10

Think about it, if a bike alone made that much difference, every pro in the world would ride it, regardless of sponsorship. That said, if the bike fits you better than your previous bike, that can make a big difference. As well, the mind is a powerful tool..  Nice bike!


----------



## TAbiker

just got a new soloist, but cant figure out how to post the pics... help?


----------



## Cheers!

Pics of Trances Bike. Wasn't sure which he wanted so I added most of them.

What kinda of wheels are those?


----------



## TAbiker

hey thanks alot.. how did u get pics of my bike?? r u a member of facebook? well anyway those are flashpoint wheels, made by zipp but about $500 cheaper, great riding and wicked fast.


----------



## Cheers!

what hubs do the flashpoint wheels use? Are they the same weight as zipps?

and yes I did get your pics off face book


----------



## levels1069

Cheers! said:


> Pics of Trances Bike. Wasn't sure which he wanted so I added most of them.
> 
> What kinda of wheels are those?



great bike, but the only thing i would advise is a cleaner installation of that Astrale 8...i can send you pictures of mine if you'd like, I got a real low key way of installation that requires no zip ties completely around the downtube.


----------



## TAbiker

levels1069 said:


> great bike, but the only thing i would advise is a cleaner installation of that Astrale 8...i can send you pictures of mine if you'd like, I got a real low key way of installation that requires no zip ties completely around the downtube.


ya could you.. and to answer your question about hubs, they say zipp speed weaponry on them so i think that they are the same as zipps, its the rim layout thats a little heavier, and thats whats going to make the price drop off, but might i say these wheels fly, and if you are looking for a reasonable set of carbon hoops, these are them.


----------



## juy_socal

Hello everyone, i'm in the process of looking for a new bike and the cervelo soloist caught my eye. I'm just wondering what will be the right size of frame that will fit me. I'm 5'9" and with a 31" inseam, my arm lenght is 24", forearm 13". Thanks in advance.


joey


----------



## alejovh1

I would suggest to get fitted first but I'm your size and just got an R3 54cm, perfect size for me, it almost feels like custom made!


----------



## juy_socal

I tried the fit calculator in the competitive cyclist site and the output shows
that i have to get 55.5 - 55.9" top tube size, the size 54 top tue is 54.5 and the size 56 top tube is 56.5, so the size 54 is smaller 1 inch while the size 56 is half inch more. 
I noticed 5'9" guys here get the size 54, i guessed i should go to the LBS and test both sizes hopefully if they let me test drive them.


----------



## alejovh1

ride both if you can but I think the 56 may be too big for you!
once you get your right size you are going to love it. I'm really impressed with the stiffness and precise handling of this bike


----------



## juy_socal

alejovh1 said:


> I would suggest to get fitted first but I'm your size and just got an R3 54cm, perfect size for me, it almost feels like custom made!


I will do that sir! I will test the soloist team in both sizes and also the scott cr1 in the same price range. But i think the cervelo really looks fast and looks better.


----------



## Cheers!

I'm 5'8" w/ a 30 inch inseem. Not sure about my reach or other measurements. But I was fitted and a 54 cm soloist team was selected but they shorted the stem to a 105 mm and inverted so that it rises rather than drops the handlebars. Fits me well I think. It's my first road bike. I came from Mountain bikes...


----------



## thehook

*soloist team*

I'm looking for an 06 in 54. Any shops out there still have one drop me a line. thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## team_sheepshead

did you try competitive cyclist?


----------



## thehook

team_sheepshead said:


> did you try competitive cyclist?


Just checked there site. 2650 for a 105 equipped bike.......wow what a deal could do 2200 at lbs.thanks but NO thanks


----------



## SLedoux

delete


----------



## ping771

SLedoux said:


> and here is mine... well one of 3 the same ones
> R3 cross


Nice R3. Is that a 54cm?


----------



## tete de la tour

made some changes to tires, seat. bar tape. etc..


----------



## fea

*Some tiny upgrade of my too*

Fulcrum Zero on the R3


----------



## tete de la tour

your biek looks lke a frigin Ferrarri!! love the look! absolutely love it.


----------



## levels1069

fea said:


> Fulcrum Zero on the R3


love the white tires...

whats up with those cranks? FSA team issues, yes? i'd think with full record you'd have the K-Force or campy cranks...


----------



## fea

*Agreed*

I too wanted to get a FULL Campy - include the UT Crank.. unfortunately... the money i saved for the crank have to go for the Easton SLX fork (not in the pic - as this pic was taken sometime ago).

The Columbus Carve fork cracked, without any choice, i go for the piority instead of fullfill the full campy dream.. 

Hope will be able to complete the Full Campy dream soon..


----------



## fea

*Thanks man..*

The other sastifactory of a cylist other than completing a long distance ride or a tough climb..
is when other fello cyclist enjoy/like you beloved bike...

Thanks for liking it


----------



## ronin7

I have to say that you cannot let road bike reviews decide on what bike you want just because there is no forum in it's name, nothing personal but that's ridiculous My friend has a soloist carbon and it is superfast, corners like it's on rails and rides very confident during windy days because of the shape of the tubing. This bike has won so many editors choice awards as well as bike of the year over seven different times from all the different major bike magazines. The only reason that i can think why they dont have there own forum is bc they have only had their bikes used in pro races/sponsorship for maybe the past six to seven years. I am getting a soloist carbon within the next month and i can't wait. Please remember if it just won Paris Roubaix so i think it might be good enough for us amateurs to ride, hell maybe even too good!There just a small canadian company that has no limits on technology. P.S.They also have the most informative website out there which explains everything within the frame, history, as well as awards and acclomplishments!


----------



## alejovh1

*well said*

I have to agree with you, people at work are still making funny comments about my new 
R3, "how flimsy it looks, etc" 
eventually cervelo will gain more respect as CSC wins more and more races this year!


----------



## tete de la tour

I love the R3. My R2.5 is in perfect condition so I'm not really concerned. It's more than stiff and extremely light. I've hd several R3 owners say yhey lik the R2.5 more but only got the R3 because they had a recalled R2.5. regardless I still like the look of the R3. Te solist to me is a very nice bike but I love cimbing but Im no frank schleck. R3 is in my future. maybe in like a yr when they are more available for better$$$$.


----------



## tete de la tour

best looking carbon soloist i have ever seen.


----------



## alejovh1

photoshop? i've never seen a white cervelo!:thumbsup:


----------



## ronin7

From what i have read and heard as well you really cannot lose with either. My hat is off to Cervello for making a couple of great bikes at different price ranges suitable for different types of riding but alike as well. They seem to keep up with technology upon creating these beauties. You should always go for the way a bike rides and performs as well. I like the tubing of the soloist carbon but i am not a big fan of the red paint but you can NEVER let the color steer you away from making a decision, there is too much money at stake for that. P.S. You cant even see your color when riding!


----------



## tete de la tour

Not a photoshop.


----------



## ronin7

Now that is a sweet color scheme for the csc. Please explain where that colr came from, possibly a limited addition team anniversary paint job?


----------



## jhbeeton

*white cervelo*

And might I say that would likely be as high zoot a soloist can be decked out in ... Force, Zipps & FSA SRM! If its an SL than it's really the cat's meow.


----------



## tete de la tour

I believe a couple years a back cervelo was offering custom colors/paint. most of it was out source but some were done in house. This I believe is one of those in house runs. the other stuff I've sen is really custom. Lightninng/ electricty/ random fish / etc... 

this i found on another forum:
_Answer - Paint options 
Most of our frames only come in one paint option. We would love to offer more options, but we are a small company and in order to serve as many people as possible with our bikes, we have to keep things simple. That said, there are a few models that we offer unpainted, and we have a list of approved custom painters who can paint these frames in any paint scheme you wish and who have access to our decals. 

Models currently available for custom paint*: 
- P3 Carbon 

* of course, you can also have a painted frame repainted by these custom paint shops, in that sense all our models can be custom painted. 

Custom painters currently recommended for custom paint: 

Hottubes 
75 Webster Street 
Worcester, MA 01603 
Tel: (508) 792-9545 
https://www.hottubes.com/paint.htm_

also
_Answer - Decals for my Cervélo 
Unfortunately, we are not able to offer decals to our customers, as there haved been cases of abuse where decals ended up on frames that were not made by us and these frames were then sold on Ebay. But we do offer a very nice way to have your Cervélo repainted. We have selected the best custom paint facilities and given them a chance to stock Cervélo decals. You can have your frame repainted by any of these dealers, and we are sure that any of them will do an amazing job. Please find below the first recommended painter, we will be updating this list along the way. 

Custom painters currently recommended for custom paint: 

Hottubes 
75 Webster Street 
Worcester, MA 01603 
Tel: (508) 792-9545 
https://www.hottubes.com/paint.htm_


























not for me but should give you an idea.


----------



## Zwane

tyjacks said:


> Hey HBPUNK and ZWANE.....
> 
> Do either of you have any additional pics of your 58cm and 61cm Soloist Team aluminum bikes, specifically from a sideview. Trying to get an idea of the amount of top tube slope and head tube length.


Tyjacks, sorry it took so long to reply, i'm not subscribed to this thread. Here is a side-view of my 61cm.


----------



## heat010

*My Soloist just arrived*

Built her from the ground up...here are the specs:

48cm Cervelo Soloist Carbon
SRAM Rival - 50/34 170mm crank, 11/26 cassette
FSA Energy T handlebar - 42cm
FSA OS-115 9cm stem
Easton Ascent II wheelset
Conti GP4000 tires 
Selle SMP strike plus saddle
VDO MC 1.0 computer (Still figuring out where to put the computer)
Arundel side loader cages
Speedplay light action pedals
Fizik bar tape

Will love putting mileage on this baby!!


----------



## team_sheepshead

Why no dedicated Forum for Cervelo? This thread has 144 posts. Cervelo certainly no longer belongs under "Other Builders."


----------



## Cheers!

I think cervelo needs to sponsor itself for a forum here. Meaning ante up $$$? Anyways that's a very nice soloist carbon you have there. That is a small bike! It must be super light


----------



## ping771

Very beautiful ride! Any pix showing the profile from the crankside? How do you like the SMP saddle? I'm crazy about the looks, but comfort is key. I ride on a Selle Italia Max Flite Gel Flow, and I love it, but it's very heavy. I don't care since it's the only saddle that hasn't given me any issues. The photos of my Team Soloist are a few pages back on this thread.


----------



## heat010

*I actually like the saddle*

I haven't put major mileage on this saddle yet, but I went with the SMP strike plus primarily for 2 reasons. It has more gel padding than the rest of the line and it also has a wider profile in the back so my weight is distributed more on the saddle. The other ones in that line had much more narrower profiles. I'm a small person 5'4 and light, but comfort was key. So far very positive feedback. Man, this bike is scary fast. Haven't mounted up on a bike in a very long time. She still needs some major breaking in.....GO CERVELO and CSC!!!


----------



## SansNomme

Here's an interesting article about Cervelo's philosophy and business model (don't know if it has been posted):

http://www.canadianbusiness.com/entrepreneur/managing/article.jsp?content=20060404_153018_5420


----------



## Gretzky

SansNomme said:


> Here's an interesting article about Cervelo's philosophy and business model (don't know if it has been posted):
> 
> http://www.canadianbusiness.com/entrepreneur/managing/article.jsp?content=20060404_153018_5420


Great read! Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## PltJett

My soloist will be here on Wednsday!!!!! It's my high school graduation present to myself. Getting here right on my last day of pubilc education


----------



## heat010

*Finally got her weighed*

With my FSA control stem, computer and pedals 16.57 pounds......loving the ride


----------



## OPRFHouse

*2007 Soloist Team*

My Soloist Team.


----------



## ping771

Nice Soloist Team! You did the sensible thing by spending money where it counts- the wheels. Let me know how the Jets feel.


----------



## OPRFHouse

I am so happy with the Jets. Smooth. Great road feel. The 60's have taken some getting used to but its coming along.


----------



## Nibnabsac

Where's that Cervelo forum?


----------



## ping771

OPRFHouse said:


> I am so happy with the Jets. Smooth. Great road feel. The 60's have taken some getting used to but its coming along.


When you said the Jets require some getting used to, what specifically do you mean? Is the ride harsh? Thanks.


----------



## alejovh1

cervelo needs to sponsor it or it will not happen!


----------



## OPRFHouse

ping771 said:


> When you said the Jets require some getting used to, what specifically do you mean? Is the ride harsh? Thanks.



The 60mm deep Jets (or any other 28mm+) is really going to act like a sail. I just posted a thread about a ride I did in Chicago last week in 40+ gusts using my Easton Circuits that are 28mm in the Midwest section of this forum. that was a crazy ride. 

Cross winds and gusts can move me over a couple of feet if not paying attention with the Jets on. I use them only on a specific ride. This ride has an open (farm land) downhill. With only 3-5mph reported wind speed I found the Jets on the downhill still had the possibility of catching the slightest breeze at that downhill speed. So the over all ride is great. The wheels are comfortable and corner with the Vredestein beautifully.


----------



## Seattleblu

*New Soloist (cross-post from New Bikes)*

After riding the R3 and looking at C'dale's and Scott's, I went with Soloist. It's smooth, fast and has been a joy so far. I rode the R3 which felt a bit like two different bikes put together. I received a great deal on it and the LBS was great to work with (and I added the extra wheelset at dealer cost). 

I went from a ten year old Klein to the Soloist and it's quite a contrast. :thumbsup:


----------



## OPRFHouse

Very nice, Seattleblu. By chance did you ride a Soloist Team as well? Or just the carbon? I would be interested in hearing peoples' opinions of the two and their differences.


----------



## Seattleblu

Just the carbon. I've read a few of the Team reviews in other places and would keep that on your short list. It's basically an aluminum version of the Carbon and has all the aero angles and should be just just as quick at a price discount.


----------



## OPRFHouse

Thanks, seattle. I actually have a Team. That is it pictured above with the Jet 60s on. I have just been thinking that if I was to ever assemble a bike from frame I would pick the Soloist Carbon to start. I'm sure it is a little smoother than my Team. I think the Team is a pretty stiff frame. I like it.


----------



## team_sheepshead

It does make you wonder when Ibex and Motobecane-Mercier (BikesDirect) have forums, but Cervelo, which pros just keep riding to victory, does not.

From the Cervelo eNews:
Given the performance attributes of the Soloist Carbon and the R3, some of you may wonder if anyone on CSC really rides, let alone races, on the Soloist Team? Those of you who follow the European racing scene already know the Soloist Team has been ridden to plenty of victories by Team CSC on that side of the pond. In North America, that question was answered at the Philadelphia International Championship on June 10. Of the team’s seven riders, 3 rode the Soloist Team, 3 rode the Soloist Carbon and 1 rode the R3. JJ Haedo (Soloist Carbon) and Matt Goss (Soloist Team) went 1-2 in that race. Perhaps Matt would have nipped JJ at the line had he been on the Soloist Carbon but it didn’t seem to hold him back relative to all the carbon bikes behind him.


----------



## ping771

I ride a relatively stock Soloist Team, and the components are nothing exotic. I love the bike, it's stiff, which I heard is worse if you're small and light (I am both), but I am not beat up after long rides. (I ride b/t 120-170 miles a week, and at least one of those rides is 60miles or more). There is nothing carbon on the bike except the Wolf CL fork and FSA Mega Exo crankset, so I don't have anything to dampen the ride, and yet the bike is still very comfortable.


----------



## OPRFHouse

I started riding my Soloist Team stock and made some improvements. The best being the FSA K-Wing carbon bars. That completely changed the comfort of the ride. But I didn't know any different to start. This was my 1st new road bike in almost 20yrs. It is a great ride and I like the stiffness of the frame. I'm around 188lbs and I have no worries.


----------



## alejovh1

quick question, how do I post my bike pics if they are too big in size?


----------



## OPRFHouse

You will need edit the image a resize it. Your system may have a program to resize it. HP printers usually come with the software or if you have Adobe PhotoShop. The nice siz image is about 640 pixels wide and 400 something tall.


----------



## alejovh1

*my baby!*

View attachment 93081


more to come 
View attachment 93094


----------



## Gretzky

alejovh1 said:


> more to come


Very nice!! :thumbsup: 

Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## tete de la tour

Made some changes to my bike!!
new saddle, wheels , front fork, seatpost,


----------



## ping771

Absolutely gorgeous R2.5! You've got virtually all the equipment that Team CSC uses. Plus, Zipp makes everything look better. I finally pulled the trigger on getting 404's for my Soloist Team, and will put up photos of my decked out ride when all is ready. 

Btw, did that Alpha Q GS-10 fork come with the bike or did you buy it separately? Do you notice any difference b/t that and say the Wolf forks that Cervelo usually supply stock?





tete de la tour said:


> Made some changes to my bike!!
> new saddle, wheels , front fork, seatpost,


----------



## mf9point8

gibson00 said:


> At 5'8 maybe you would have fit better on one size smaller? I'm 5'9.5, and I'm on a 54 with a 110 stem. But everyone is different...


Im 5'11 on a 56 Solo Team.. I had a professional fit done and im on a 90mm stem now. feels perfect. on the stock 110 I felt like superman... in a bad way.


----------



## ping771

Also, stem length is determined by other variables too, aside from torso and arm length, such as flexibility in the hamstrings and hip flexors. Other considerations are stem/bar height, stem angle, and bar dimensions (reach and drop). I am 5'6", and ride on a 51cm Soloist. I use an FSA Wing Pro Compact Bar (125mm drop/75mm reach), which allows me to use a 100mm stem easily. The stem is an FSA OS-115, +/- 6 degrees. I tilt the bar slightly up from horizontal and also put the brake hoods slightly higher as well, to make reach easier. 

I have 20mm of spacers below the stem, but as I am now more flexible I will reduce it to 15mm. I am a big proponent of feeling more comfortable rather than the bike looking good. I see people riding super long stems (120mm+) with no spacers, but can't ride deep in the drops for more than a few minutes, or if they are, they look too hunched over (as if they are supporting their upper body with their shoulders). Not good. 




mf9point8 said:


> Im 5'11 on a 56 Solo Team.. I had a professional fit done and im on a 90mm stem now. feels perfect. on the stock 110 I felt like superman... in a bad way.


----------



## chrislh

nice ride, love the zipps


----------



## Cheers!

how do you like the flite saddle? Did you have an SLR before?


----------



## tete de la tour

ping771 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous R2.5! You've got virtually all the equipment that Team CSC uses. Plus, Zipp makes everything look better. I finally pulled the trigger on getting 404's for my Soloist Team, and will put up photos of my decked out ride when all is ready.
> 
> Btw, did that Alpha Q GS-10 fork come with the bike or did you buy it separately? Do you notice any difference b/t that and say the Wolf forks that Cervelo usually supply stock?


Yeah previously I had the cervelo fork. , nice fork but not the wolf fork. The wolf fork is made by Alpha Q (true temper makers of the best golf shafts also) for cervelo bikes. 

I noticed instantly how rigid the alpha q fork is. i believe that is because of its "straight design instead of the kinked or bowed look of the others (what do I know?) . 

as for the Zipp clinchers, they are great , I know they add weight compared to the tubulars but I will be using these as training wheels as well and so far i feel they will hold up just fine. Tubulars would be great but If I got a flat out here in 120 degree heat of palm springs I would be dead. i can carry an extra 400 grams . I believe if I had the tubulars the bike would be sub 15 lbs. I still plan on getting a pair of tubular 303's. my wallet will be :cryin: 

______________________________________

In regards to the Selle Italia Flite Kit carbonio vs the SLR Kit Carbonio. I would get the Flite again any day over the SLR

the SLR is rated at 125 grams but is closer to 130 and the flite is rated at 140 grams and delivers 140 grams  . BUT the real difference is in the padding. the flite feels like a " regular" flite saddle. plenty of padding and no rubbing for me on inner thighs (which was my only concern). the Slr Kit carbonio was great but on really long rides it got uncomfortable and I felt like I was riding on a Tortilla Chip and not a saddle. It's light weight but the flite is WAY better (for me). I honestly feel like it's a regular flight, just alot lighter. 


thanks for the compliments on the rig, I was considering getting a R3 but after much research I found no real benefits of switching. the weight difference is negligible and the geometry between both is the same, and I would be giving up the visible carbon weave. I love the R3 But I hear there is something coming from cervelo in the next 12 months that I should wait for. Since the upgrades it has made my relationship with my bike stronger than ever. I wish I could say the same about my legs :mad2:

tete


----------



## [email protected]

Well, I don't have the power to create a thread on roadbikereview, but I do control cervelo.com, so we have put a forum there for you. You can find it at forums.cervelo.com


----------



## alejovh1

was this just created? this is great news!


----------



## Gretzky

[email protected] said:


> Well, I don't have the power to create a thread on roadbikereview, but I do control cervelo.com, so we have put a forum there for you. You can find it at forums.cervelo.com


Awesome! 
Thank you Gerard!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cheers!

I think the roadbikereview.com "Other Builders" forum has turned basically into the Cervelo forum. It looks like 4/5 threads are cervelo related. 

Anyhow I finally made the ultimate purchase to compliment my 2006 Cervelo Soloist Team.
Reynolds DV46C Carbon Clinchers.


----------



## Nibnabsac

Nice ride!

Anyone got a solution (or improvement) for the noisy gear cables??

And slipping seatpin?

:idea:


----------



## Cheers!

Nibnabsac said:


> Nice ride!
> 
> Anyone got a solution (or improvement) for the noisy gear cables??
> 
> And slipping seatpin?
> 
> :idea:


I have not noticed any noisy gear cable problems. Hard to hear these things over the wind noise when you are at 25 mph. 

As for the sliding seat post, take the seat post off and clean it with some solvent. Push the rag into the seat tube with some alcohol or something. Apply a bit of grease to the seat post (important later on if you ever want to take it out). Apply antiseize to the seat post binder bolt. And make sure the seat post binder bolt is torqued to 6Nm.


----------



## z ken

what's up with red pedals. black Keo would be perfect. just a thought. seriously ( no offense ) i just can't stand " cow " handle bar tape.


----------



## tete de la tour

I would remove those labels from the wheels. I love the way reynolds wheels look when the labels are off.


----------



## alejovh1

nice bike :thumbsup: 
I agree on the pedals, black would be even better!


----------



## kyler2001

Well, my Cervelo R3 is all built up and I am very satisfied. The quality is perfect and it looks stunning (for a carbon bike at least). 

Here's what I got...

Frame: Cervelo R3 (54cm)
Fork: Wolf SL
Headset: FSA IS2
Groupset: Campagnolo Record UT Compact (172.5mm/12-25 cassette)
Pedals: Look Keo Carbon
Bars: Ritchey Carbon Evolution (42mm)
Bar Tape: Silva Perforated
Stem: Syntace F119 (120mm)
Seatpost: Syntace P6 (with 32.4-31.6 USE shim)
Saddle: Prologo Choice Pro Ti Solid
Wheels: Fulcrum Racing 1
Tires: Schwalbe Ultremo
Tubes: Continental
Cages: No name generic carbon
Pump: Topeak Micro Rocket Carbon
Computer: Polar S725x

I didn't build it up uber light because it's going to be used for racing and training. I've had no time to get it weighed or even ride it for that matter (just had surgery on my hand)


----------



## fearby




----------



## reyesjames

Just rode an R3 foe the first time and WOW.. it will be my first road bike. Test rode the new madone,tarmacs,litespeed,cannons and the R3 won me over!

Should i go with the SL... does anyone have one?


----------



## alejovh1

if you have the money, go for it! I got the R3 but the sl it's just sexy!!!!


----------



## stunzeed

*Amy Cervelo riders coming off a Specialized bike?*

I ahve a tarmac and lookign to get a different bike since it does not fit me well. I know that the non-tt cervelos have the same geo so i am wondering hwo the cervelo compares in the comparable specialzied?


----------



## corey d

i have 2 cervelos, a P2C and an R3.......heres on of em......


----------



## AidanM

you seen the new RS?


----------



## stunzeed

RS looks just like the current R3 here is the new R3


----------



## stunzeed

Ok so here is the new RS nothing too exciting


----------



## Gretzky

The white R3 is a beauty!!!


----------



## Kenacycle

the new cervelo in black/red seems to have curved seatstay (according to the pic), but the white one is straight as usual.


----------



## reyesjames

*What is the RS???*

Could someone fill me in to what the RS is? i am about to buy a 2007 R3 .. should i wait? when does the 2008 come out?

j




stunzeed said:


> RS looks just like the current R3 here is the new R3


----------



## kyler2001

reyesjames said:


> Could someone fill me in to what the RS is? i am about to buy a 2007 R3 .. should i wait? when does the 2008 come out?
> 
> j


According to Cervelo http://www.cervelo.com/bikes.aspx?bike=RS2008 it's pretty much the same frame. The main difference is that it has a longer headtube (and by default longer chainstays) for those who prefer a higher handlebar position (or in other words if your not that flexible). If you like a higher bar, wait and get the RS. If you don't, get the R3. The RS is not below in quality or higher in quality to the R3, just a little different in the geometry of the frame. They say this as well..."_the RS is so good that some CSC riders will use it next year, while those pros and regular riders with average or low handlebar positions will continue to be perfectly served with the R3 and Soloist ranges_." It's all about fit, thats all...


----------



## kyler2001

I agree...I like the white the best. I should have known as soon as I bought mine they would come out with a new color. I wonder how much the paint brings the weight up. Probably not by much (still under 1000 grams for a 54cm?). I'm no weight weenie so...whatever. It'll still kick the butt of most frames out there I'm sure in a STW ratio test like Tour magazine did this year.


----------



## SLedoux

...and because of the bend seatstays it's more comfortable

it seems to use a 27,2 seatpost just like the SL


----------



## Cheers!

Here are some new updated pics of my 2006 soloist team... The sad/crazy part is back when I bought the bike I couldn't afford the carbon version. Now as you see it is worth more than a soloist carbon bike. The only thing left on the bike that is the same as the standard ultegra kits is: Front and Rear Derailer, seat post, fork, crank...


----------



## stunzeed

Wish I had an idea of pricing and when they will be out. I just sold my bike so I cant afford to wait long. I am considering a R3 now, I should find out availability today as my LBS is calling, would be nice if they dropped the price and had a 51 in stock


----------



## stunzeed

SLedoux said:


> ...and because of the bend seatstays it's more comfortable
> 
> it seems to use a 27,2 seatpost just like the SL



Where did you see that info at?


----------



## SLedoux

the seatpost tube seems thinner than the one from the R3. just like the R3SL (that has a 27,2 seatpost...)


----------



## stunzeed

SLedoux said:


> the seatpost tube seems thinner than the one from the R3. just like the R3SL (that has a 27,2 seatpost...)



Ok so you havent seen any confirmed info you are just observing that?


----------



## ping771

Cheers! said:


> Here are some new updated pics of my 2006 soloist team... The sad/crazy part is back when I bought the bike I couldn't afford the carbon version. Now as you see it is worth more than a soloist carbon bike. The only thing left on the bike that is the same as the standard ultegra kits is: Front and Rear Derailer, seat post, fork, crank...


Beautiful bike! How much does it weigh? Love the Reynolds carbon wheelset and zero gravity brakes. It looks a 51cm. I ride a 51 Soloist Team which is right now undergoing a major transformation. I will post photos hopefully next week. It's all done except that I'm waiting for one more part to come in. 

Also I know what you mean...after all the money I've spent, I could have had a Soloist Carbon, but think of this way--you wouldn't have carbon wheelset or Zero Gravity brakes if you bought the Soloist Carbon.


----------



## reyesjames

About to buy? what do you think?
$4857.30
R3 with the lighter fork Wolf SL
campy chorus carbon groupset
Wheels: Campy neutrons ULTRA wheels (lighter)
Stem: FSA OS-99
K-force compact carbon handle bars
Arione wing flex Fizik


----------



## Cheers!

You can't do better in price? A local bike store in toronto is blowing out 2007 Cervelo Soloist Carbons with a Dura-Ace Kit for 4500 bucks. All the stores should be ordering their 2008 inventory now. So they need to get rid of their 2007 stuff


----------



## reyesjames

CC $4291.93 with out wheels, stock seat,bars,stem and with campy chorus

With the neutrons ultra , bars, stem, seat.... CC has it well over $5000

By the way this will be my first road bike... and i test rode a bunch and it felt right!
What do you you think about the whole "not a flat or down hill bike" ???


----------



## Cheers!

$4291.93 without wheels??? I think you can do better. If that price is with wheels then it's not too bad... but it could be better. It's 2007 year end close out for many shops. Haggle! Now is the time most will budge. If not go find another store that will. CC = competitive cyclist? Colorado cyclist? Go find a cervelo dealer local and see what they can do in pricing. I know the stores in Toronto, Ontario, Canada are all getting rid of their 07 stock for 08 stock. Times like now is not a time to do internet shopping.


----------



## reyesjames

Even with these specs???
$4857.30
R3 with the lighter fork Wolf SL
campy chorus carbon groupset
Wheels: Campy neutrons ULTRA wheels (lighter)
Stem: FSA OS-99
K-force compact carbon handle bars
Arione wing flex Fizik


----------



## reyesjames

Yes CC = Competitive Cyclist

$4857.30 was haggled down... should i wait longer?

R3 with the lighter fork Wolf SL
campy chorus carbon groupset
Wheels: Campy neutrons ULTRA wheels (lighter)
Stem: FSA OS-99
K-force compact carbon handle bars
Arione wing flex Fizik


----------



## Cheers!

It's your money. You can spend it however you like.


----------



## reyesjames

I understand..... what you are saying is "i am paying too much"

i guess it would be smarter to wait untill 2008's are in the shops


----------



## Cheers!

I don' tknow how the USA works. But the BTCA trade show for canadian distributors is this weekend. THis is where many of the bike stores/chains attend and visit the ditributors to see products and place their orders for 2008. Hence most bike stores in my area are clearing their 2007 stuff out. Don't forget that the majority of distributors will not let a vendor undercut the MSRP. Doing so could forfeit their ability to obtain next year's products. The only time they are allowed to undercut MSRP is now, which is year end sale time.


----------



## thedips

the sweetest bike was the one with the WHITE TIRES and red fulcrum zeros... sick bike..


also....


WEEE NEED A CERVELO FORUM!! i just got a new SOLOIST cant wait!!! TOOK ME A LONG TIME to upgrade.. it came down to the wire.. and it was between a TIME / LOOK 486 / and CERVELO soloist...

im happy with my choice!


----------



## reyesjames

i need help

Carbon soloist or the R3 SL any thoughts?


----------



## SLedoux

if you have to ride on not perfekt tarmac don't get the soloist. it's very hard. only buy one if you are a very fast rider. the R3 is a lot more versatile.


----------



## thedips

reyesjames said:


> i need help
> 
> Carbon soloist or the R3 SL any thoughts?


second the stiffness.. but the soloist does offer that TT/TRI option as well.. something about the body of the soloist also just does it for me.. i love the shape of it in general.
i suggest getting to a place that will let you try out both .... see which one feels good to u


----------



## kyler2001

*My Opinion*



reyesjames said:


> i need help
> 
> Carbon soloist or the R3 SL any thoughts?


Normal R3 and spend the $800 savings somewhere else...No difference between the two functionally except for a few grams of weight savings (100 grams). Don't think I could notice the few grams of difference between the two...but that's just me!


----------



## ping771

reyesjames said:


> i need help
> 
> Carbon soloist or the R3 SL any thoughts?


Since you're asking for our thoughts, I'd say the carbon soloist. I don't know why people think it's really too stiff--it may be if you're doing Paris Roubaix, or gravel/cobblestones, in which case you should be riding something totally different. But even if you ride 80-100 miles at a time on a regular basis and on regular pavement, the carbon soloist is sufficiently compliant. I ride on a Soloist Team. Nothing is carbon is except for the fork, so I have little dampening in the ride. I ride b/t 60-90 miles each on Sat and Sunday, and though my legs are crazy tired, my hands, arms, neck, and back do not feel pain from the stiff ride. I think it's infinitely more important 1) to be set up correctly on the bike and 2)ride on a comfortable saddle. Those two factors, if done incorrectly, will sap the energy right out of you on longer rides, and eventually cause you pain. 

With that said, in my opinion I think the Carbon Soloist is more versatile. The aero advantage is tangible above 25 mph, which although I cannot acheive it on my own for very long, in a paceline, I find that you can basically stay behind someone's wheel without too much effort at 28mph+. On hills, it is sufficiently light. I climb some pretty big hills, and I use a 12-27 for those rides. It completely saves me. Easier gearing will save you, and not the 150 or so gram difference b/t an R3SL and Carbon Soloist. Btw, my bike is relatively heavy--18 lbs in its current trim and it still climbs like a 16lb bike.


----------



## Gretzky

Here's mine


----------



## stunzeed

My addition to the family


----------



## jcolley

Competive Cyclist was nice enough to shoot this for me to drool over while I waited on the shipping...


----------



## ping771

jcolley said:


> Competive Cyclist was nice enough to shoot this for me to drool over while I waited on the shipping...



Simply beautiful--is that at 48cm or 51cm?


----------



## messyparrot

*Sure is pretty!!!!

I have a 48cm and the water bottle cages are so squished in there I had to order a side "dismount" variety. Not fun trying to race and pull out a water bottle that is stuck in there! lol*


----------



## bbgobie

ping771 said:


> Simply beautiful--is that at 48cm or 51cm?


Am I the only one that thinks smaller bikes look nicer?

Not just for cervelo... all bikes!


----------



## jcolley

Good eye, that's my 51cm. I have a Bianchi S9 Ti bike in a "55" cm, but that is really about 52 for the seat tube. The reach was too long but the legs were right. The Cervelo fits so much better now that I can't find a comfortable position on my Bianchi.

It did take a little to get used to the responsivness of the steering however...

And thanks for the compliment. 

I would keep this bike in my bed if there were room...


----------



## afie

Soon... if it fits...


----------



## jcolley

messyparrot said:


> *Sure is pretty!!!!
> 
> I have a 48cm and the water bottle cages are so squished in there I had to order a side "dismount" variety. Not fun trying to race and pull out a water bottle that is stuck in there! lol*



I had a feeling that would happen, so I got the Arundel side-loaders. They work very well with the Campy water bottles, but there isn't much room to spare...


----------



## ping771

jcolley said:


> Good eye, that's my 51cm. I have a Bianchi S9 Ti bike in a "55" cm, but that is really about 52 for the seat tube. The reach was too long but the legs were right. The Cervelo fits so much better now that I can't find a comfortable position on my Bianchi.
> 
> It did take a little to get used to the responsivness of the steering however...
> 
> And thanks for the compliment.
> 
> I would keep this bike in my bed if there were room...


If you truly ride a 51cm in a Cervelo then a Bianchi in a 55cm is way way too big. The 51cm Cervelo has a 53cm top tube, and a 55cm Bianchi S9 Ti has 55cm virtual tt (that's the measurement you need, not the actual tt length which is 53.8cm, according to Bianchi's website). Btw, the picture of your Cervelo has disappeared from this thread--what happened?


----------



## ping771

*My Cervelo Soloist Team*

Here's my Soloist Team (51cm), with an extreme makeover. On page 3 or so of this thread I have photos and a description of my stock bike, which was not really stock either.

Here are the new specs:
Here's my Soloist Team, with the makeover:
Fork: Cervelo Wolf CL
Cassette: Shimano Dura Ace 11-23
Brake Calipers: Shimano Dura Ace
Brakepads: Koolstop 
Crankset: Shimano Dura Ace 170mm 
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Dura Ace with ceramic bearings
Stem: FSA OS-115 (100mm)
Handlebar: FSA Pro Compact Aluminum Bar, 42cm (c-c), 125mm drop, 78mm reach
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio 
Seat Post: Cervelo one position carbon fiber 
Pedals: Look Keo Carbon with titanium axles
Wheelset: Zipp 404 Tubular with Zipp Ti Skewers
Tires: Vittoria Corsa EVO CX 700x21c
Computer: Cateye Strada Cadence 
Cages: Elite Cuissi Pase Carbon
Tape: Cinelli black
Total weight: 15.82 lbs (with pedals, cages and computer)

Since the saddle is considerably thinner than before, I had to raise the saddle. I thought with my sit bone issues, I could never ride the SLR saddle (which I had from my Giant) but now my arse has gotten use to hours on the saddle. I also dropped the handlebar 5mm, and cut some more steerer tube, since I am getting more flexible. Lastly, regarding the seatpost. I hear a lot of people grumbling about not being able to get an aftermarket Soloist one position post. My LBS was nice enough to grab one from a Soloist Carbon 56cm. However since that post was a medium (11.5in), he cut it about 4 inches since I would never need it and to save more weight.

The bike rides beautifully. I can ride a bit faster for longer periods of time on the flats, and climbing is much much easier. I have to really control myself on steep descents b/c I pick up speed way too fast, and the carbon braking surface is not as good as aluminum, especially in the wet.


----------



## jcolley

ping771 said:


> If you truly ride a 51cm in a Cervelo then a Bianchi in a 55cm is way way too big. The 51cm Cervelo has a 53cm top tube, and a 55cm Bianchi S9 Ti has 55cm virtual tt (that's the measurement you need, not the actual tt length which is 53.8cm, according to Bianchi's website). Btw, the picture of your Cervelo has disappeared from this thread--what happened?



A little problem with my web server, fixed now...

Yes, I love the Bianchi and for what I paid for it, it was a killer deal. But, I am really questioning hanging on to it now. I have a 90mm stem on it and it is still a little bit of a reach. It certainly was not a comfortable ride last time out on it.

I love the way the Cervelo feels and I'm trying to find a reason not to ride it...other than I'm out to sea on a ship at the moment. At least I have my trainer...


----------



## thedips

ping771 said:


> Here's my Soloist Team (51cm), with an extreme makeover. On page 3 or so of this thread I have photos and a description of my stock bike, which was not really stock either.
> 
> Here are the new specs:
> Here's my Soloist Team, with the makeover:
> Fork: Cervelo Wolf CL
> Cassette: Shimano Dura Ace 11-23
> Brake Calipers: Shimano Dura Ace
> Brakepads: Koolstop
> Crankset: Shimano Dura Ace 170mm
> Bottom Bracket: Shimano Dura Ace with ceramic bearings
> Stem: FSA OS-115 (100mm)
> Handlebar: FSA Pro Compact Aluminum Bar, 42cm (c-c), 125mm drop, 78mm reach
> Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio
> Seat Post: Cervelo one position carbon fiber
> Pedals: Look Keo Carbon with titanium axles
> Wheelset: Zipp 404 Tubular with Zipp Ti Skewers
> Tires: Vittoria Corsa EVO CX 700x21c
> Computer: Cateye Strada Cadence
> Cages: Elite Cuissi Pase Carbon
> Tape: Cinelli black
> Total weight: 15.82 lbs (with pedals, cages and computer)
> 
> Since the saddle is considerably thinner than before, I had to raise the saddle. I thought with my sit bone issues, I could never ride the SLR saddle (which I had from my Giant) but now my arse has gotten use to hours on the saddle. I also dropped the handlebar 5mm, and cut some more steerer tube, since I am getting more flexible. Lastly, regarding the seatpost. I hear a lot of people grumbling about not being able to get an aftermarket Soloist one position post. My LBS was nice enough to grab one from a Soloist Carbon 56cm. However since that post was a medium (11.5in), he cut it about 4 inches since I would never need it and to save more weight.
> 
> The bike rides beautifully. I can ride a bit faster for longer periods of time on the flats, and climbing is much much easier. I have to really control myself on steep descents b/c I pick up speed way too fast, and the carbon braking surface is not as good as aluminum, especially in the wet.




yes... thats a sweet bike... i love it... another +1 vote for cervelo needing its own thread...

IBEX + BMC? how did they get one.. nothing against those owners.. but cummmmonn


----------



## ping771

The Dips: Thanks! I agree there should be a Cervelo thread! It is much deserved.


----------



## thelivo

I pick up my Chorus equipped R3 tomorrow.
I'm just a very tiny bit excited  

Shame the weekend forecast is all rain and wind


----------



## stunzeed

Everyone should go check this out and maybe we can finally get what we have all been asking for

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1217337#post1217337


----------



## Cheers!

Success! After 10 pages on the same thread we have our own forum. Woohooo!


----------



## thedips

Cheers! said:


> Success! After 10 pages on the same thread we have our own forum. Woohooo!



simmply amazing!!! we keep pushing and petitioning and we won... 




now only if we can get our goverment to run the same? :idea: 
ehh..


----------



## Gretzky

Cheers! said:


> Success! After 10 pages on the same thread we have our own forum. Woohooo!


:thumbsup:


----------



## simplyhankk

does any body have pics of their TT/Tri bikes?


----------



## California L33

simplyhankk said:


> does any body have pics of their TT/Tri bikes?


Check this thread-

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=108162

-I haven't looked in a while, but if they're here, they'll be there. Or start a new thread- 'Show us your TT/Tri Bike'


----------

